# apple Mac Mail



## bidderman1969

chaps and chapesses, I've linked my hotmail account to my Mac mail, and its been absolutely fine, until yesterday, when now, it will receive email, (well, to my knowledge it is recieving most of it), but not allowing me to send any emails?

strange


----------



## bidderman1969




----------



## Andyblue

Have you closed nail down - and made sure you exit from it (not just shut the window down) and re started it - this tends to resolve any issues I’ve had previously...

Can you double check on another device that emails are being sent / received okay - just to ensure it’s not your email server that’s having an issue...


----------



## bidderman1969

Andyblue said:


> Have you closed nail down - and made sure you exit from it (not just shut the window down) and re started it - this tends to resolve any issues I've had previously...
> 
> Can you double check on another device that emails are being sent / received okay - just to ensure it's not your email server that's having an issue...


cheers bud, yes can send and receive on iPhone ok, will try shutting email off completely then starting again and report back :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

i shut mail down and reopened it, did the same, so shut mail down, restarted the Mac, and reopened mail and seems to be ok now


----------



## bidderman1969

might have spoken too soon


----------



## bidderman1969

managed to send one email, now doing it again


----------



## bidderman1969

yup, still doing it.

may have to delete and reinstall the mail, but can't see the option for some reason


----------



## Andyblue

Is your Mac up to date software wise ?


----------



## uberbmw

Have you removed the account and added it again?

If you know the POP details you can add it manually instead

https://support.hostway.com/hc/en-us/articles/115000446210-Configure-Apple-Mail-Mac-Mail-#pop-config

https://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/mac-software/set-up-hotmail-on-mac-mail-3628423/


----------



## bidderman1969

Andyblue said:


> Is your Mac up to date software wise ?


yup :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

well, deleted the email address, tried to reconnect to it, but it just won't do it for some reason, can't see why it won't


----------



## scooobydont

Can you see some more details in the 'show logs' as shown in your first pic?


----------



## bidderman1969




----------



## scooobydont

Are your outgoing mail server settings set to use the same as your incoming mail server settings or has it been set up separately?

I tend to try to get folks to think of email the same as snail mail. Receiving email and sending email are 2 different things, a bit like sending and receiving physical post.

To be honest, I dont know Mac's that well at all. I do admin for mail servers amongst other things. If you are 100% sure your outgoing server settings are correct, it can only be a local mac issue.

There are a few threads I found referring to keychain issues:

https://www.simoncox.com/blog/how-t...able-to-verify-account-name-or-password-issue

HTH.


----------



## bidderman1969

scooobydont said:


> Are your outgoing mail server settings set to use the same as your incoming mail server settings or has it been set up separately?
> 
> I tend to try to get folks to think of email the same as snail mail. Receiving email and sending email are 2 different things, a bit like sending and receiving physical post.
> 
> To be honest, I dont know Mac's that well at all. I do admin for mail servers amongst other things. If you are 100% sure your outgoing server settings are correct, it can only be a local mac issue.
> 
> There are a few threads I found referring to keychain issues:
> 
> https://www.simoncox.com/blog/how-t...able-to-verify-account-name-or-password-issue
> 
> HTH.


trying it now...


----------



## bidderman1969

still not happening


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Mac Mail is very finicky. I try and add a gmail account to mac mail on imac but it says it's already exists. Probably to do with the account being on my macbook too, so it's likely something to do with icloud settings.
I can't offer a solution but I feel your pain. ✊
It's usually because Apple fire out an update which buggers stuff up, then takes forever for them to fix it.


----------



## TGi

Try adding the account as a Microsoft exchange account and see if that works. Just tried it on my Mac with a old hotmail account and worked.


----------



## bidderman1969

still no good, now weirdly, if i use Safari to go into the hotmail mailbox, it takes forever to load the pages, like 2 - 3 minutes each time you click on anything


----------



## TGi

Ok, what version of MacOS is it on and also try downloading Malwayrebytes (free version is fine) and run a scan with that.


----------



## bidderman1969

just went o look and thought id check if there were any updates, and it looks like a whole new OS needs to be installed, 10.15.6, Catalina


----------



## TGi

Before you do, I see you have an older version of office that may not work after the update but you may want to double check that.


----------

